

How does Shine sync with the phone? - harrydoukas

Shine (http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/270243) uses a novel non rf way to sync with phone, I think they do it using the phone magnetometer. Shine generates a small variant electromagnetic field captured by phone magnetometer, using modulation they are able to transmit some data!
======
gallamine
I figured they were modulating the charge on the case and the screen picked it
up as "touches".

